# Hey Ya'll



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey!
I from Ohio, My name is Roxie I'm 17 years old.
I have a Mule, is that ok?
I do work with horses though.
My mule's name is Bobbi Socks,shes 10 years old,14hh.
I was just wondering, if I can join even though I have a Mule,
instead of a horse.

-Bobbi


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Welcome!
And of ourse its okay that you have a Mule! =].

I've known a few and I think they're great!

I'm Mandi, 16. Born and raised Arabs and Half Arabs. Don't compete, just ride for pleasure. Currently own an Appy/Arab mare and a Half Arab gelding.

Have fun around here!


----------

